# Miami to Montreal - no service?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I am looking at doing a 1-zone roomette from Miami to Montreal however it is saying there is no service between these two cities?


----------



## WICT106 (Jan 30, 2008)

That's correct. The Miami trains all stop at NYC, where you'll have to transfer to some train like the Adirondack, or something.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2008)

WICT106 said:


> That's correct. The Miami trains all stop at NYC, where you'll have to transfer to some train like the Adirondack, or something.


And because the Adirondack leaves NY long before the trains from Miami arrive into NY, you'll need to spend the night in the NYC area on your own. Amtrak won't pay for that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> WICT106 said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct. The Miami trains all stop at NYC, where you'll have to transfer to some train like the Adirondack, or something.
> ...


Thanks, but would it still be bookable as a 1-zone roomette trip for 15k points? I dont mind spending the night in NYC . Actually would prefer to spend it in DC. Would the amtrak agent be able to figure all that out?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2008)

Guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > WICT106 said:
> ...


I believe that it should all be bookable on one award via NY, but I'm not 100% positive. Only AGR can tell you for sure, since there is a forced overnight. But since there is no alternative, they should consider it one through trip and therefore it should only cost 15,000 points.

I don't think that you'd be able to overnight in DC, since that would now mean you'd be riding three different trains, but it can't hurt to ask. More than likely they'll want you to go to NY and overnight. You might want to do that anyhow, since if you were to overnight in DC, you'd have to catch a 4:00 AM train out of DC to get to NY in time to connect with the Adirondack.


----------

